# How a vendor is making 192k a year



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

We have a vendor in our state that like to install 13-15 smokes 3-4-5 c02s in every home.. so lets say he bills for 250.00 does 16 homes a week thats 4k a week.. Just by installing smokes.. so 4 x 4weeks is 16k a month.

times 16k a month times 12 months that is 192k a year...take a few. there is no reason a vendor should be installing that many smokes in a home.. safeguard doesnt care.. but i wonder if the public would like to know that a vendor is making over a 100k a year just installing smokes in homes...:whistling2:

Not out to screw no one..I find there practices shady.. They say fraud is a biggie.. how is this not fraud for 1.. and 2.. There qc person is a old vendor that knows how to screw the system..


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

thats 832 homes in a yr, something tells me that after 6 months there gonna run out of houses to put these in, unless there foreclosing on the whole county


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*832*

Nope s/g gave them the entire state, and two other states. I was doing 12-15homesa week 2months ago before i capped myself. so it not that hard..?


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*832*

832 homes at 250 would be 208,000? my refresh list was 290 homes at any given time


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

192k a year is what a vendor should be making. 

for the record we haven't installed a smoke detector. in years.:whistling2:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> We have a vendor in our state that like to install 13-15 smokes 3-4-5 c02s in every home.. so lets say he bills for 250.00 does 16 homes a week thats 4k a week.. Just by installing smokes.. so 4 x 4weeks is 16k a month.
> 
> times 16k a month times 12 months that is 192k a year...take a few. there is no reason a vendor should be installing that many smokes in a home.. safeguard doesnt care.. but i wonder if the public would like to know that a vendor is making over a 100k a year just installing smokes in homes...:whistling2:
> 
> Not out to screw no one..I find there practices shady.. They say fraud is a biggie.. how is this not fraud for 1.. and 2.. There qc person is a old vendor that knows how to screw the system..



Install smoke detectors in the private sector and make more.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Install smoke detectors in the private sector and make more.


Back in another life as a Fireman/EMT, I used to install them for free in anybodys house that asked for them. Grant money that had to be spent. . .


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Back in another life as a Fireman/EMT, I used to install them for free in anybodys house that asked for them. Grant money that had to be spent. . .



Pull a CE and see what the charge is. LOL.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

RB:

Replace smokey w/ battery (does not include battery) $42.16
Replace wired smokey $78.25
Replace wired co2 $102.69
Replace wired co2/smokey combo $108.80

:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> RB:
> 
> Replace smokey w/ battery (does not include battery) $42.16
> Replace wired smokey $78.25
> ...


making 192k a year even at $108.80 per occurrence would be a slow painful year!


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*192k*

that would be a slow year... but that is 3 times as much as the normal person makes at a job.. i dont feel like people should get away with this.. its wrong, it puts good vendors like myself in pissed off moods that people are stealing.. 

remember when safeguard smokes were 75.00each 5 yrs ago.. people were installing 20-25+ in homes.. come on.. if idoits didnt screw the system we would still be getting 50 and 20.. Im bythe books kind of guy..karma will bite there ass one day.. I HATE SAFEGUARD..... worst place to work for ever.......


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> that would be a slow year... but that is 3 times as much as the normal person makes at a job.. i dont feel like people should get away with this.. its wrong, it puts good vendors like myself in pissed off moods that people are stealing..
> 
> remember when safeguard smokes were 75.00each 5 yrs ago.. people were installing 20-25+ in homes.. come on.. if idoits didnt screw the system we would still be getting 50 and 20.. Im bythe books kind of guy..karma will bite there ass one day.. I HATE SAFEGUARD..... worst place to work for ever.......


If that is 3 times what most vendors are making....? Those vendors are either not working enough or they aren't working smart!:thumbup:

I hired a new crew last week they are turning in 4-7 work orders a day. I flat out told the guy he will fail if he doesn't step it up.


----------

